# Antler Walking Stick



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Has anyone used antler in making a walking stick? If so, lets see some pictures. I bet it looks great!


----------



## Shawn C (Dec 28, 2012)

Not yet, but I have recently been given a whole elk antler for future projects / orders. The diameter must be 2: at it's thickest.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, that is huge! I was thinking deer horn, but Elk is probably even better suited!


----------



## Shawn C (Dec 28, 2012)

Its hard to find deer antler that is a big enough diameter ti intergrate into a shaft, but there are creative ways around that....


----------



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

Ebay has lots of various horn and antler for sale. FYI Horn is not the same as antler. Horn is the same material as your fingernail... softer, steam-bendable, etc. Antler is bone! Hard and perhaps more difficult to work. Plus, if dropped may shatter!


----------

